# Buffed-Podcast Verbesserung



## alex4dus (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

also als begeisteter HdRO spieler hab ich mit WoW leider nicht so viel zu tun. Da ihr in eurem Podcast auch HdRO Themen anbietet, wollte ich euch fragen, ob es irgendwann mal möglich ist, speziell nur die HdRO Themen zu hören. Seperat. Oder man könnte ja "Tags" zum direkten vorspulen einbauen. Denn bisher muss ich erst eine halbe Stunde WoW Themen hören, oder aufwändig den Punkt suchen an dem ihr über HdRO spricht. Von daher, fänd ich (und bestimmt auch andere) es super wenn man das Podcastangebot überarbeiten könnte.

VG Alex


----------



## JonesC (13. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auch der Meinung das kann man verbessern... 

Was ich sehr merkwürdig finde ist, die Person hat nie eine ahnung was er erzählt bekommt, ich meine damit den Moderator, das habe ich schon bei HDR und GW erlebt und das finde ich doch sehr traurig...

Sonst die beste möglichkeit im Zug oder im Bus den anderen krach zu entziehen^^


----------



## Monolith (23. Juli 2008)

Eine Trennung zwischen WOW und in HDRO, GW, etc. würde ich befürworten.
Also einen Cast (halbe Stunde?) nur für WOW mit WOWlern und an einem anderem Tag einen Cast über die restlichen Rollenspiele.
Jeder könnte sich so seinen Teil raussuchen, downloaden und anhören, ohne darüber meckern zumüssen, dass es ja soooviel von den anderen Spielen gab, aber nicht von seinem Lieblingsspiel. Außerdem schreit sowieso jeder nach mehr buffedCasts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So wäre zwei Fliegen mit einer Klatsche geschlagen.


----------



## Clamev (23. Juli 2008)

also ich als wowler hör mcih eigentlich immer auch den hdro/warhammer/Aoc Teil an einfach weils interesant zu erfahren ist was sich in den anderen SPielen so tut und weil doch ab und an ziemlich lustiger Offtopic dabei is <3!


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte auch gern mehr Offtopic zu Star Wars.. aber was soll man machen. *g*


----------



## Tikume (23. Juli 2008)

Petition an Blizzard: Wir wollen keinen Todes-, wir wollen einen Jedi-Ritter.


----------



## Uner (23. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ja gespannt ob die es fertig bringen nach der NUR WOW Show von heute, auch den NUR WOW Podcast zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob es ZUM HDRO Add-on, zum AOC Add-on oder zur Warhammer Release in der Buffed Show der wow Teil einmal Deutlich gekürzt wird.....Wenn man das nicht machen möchte, WOW ist nun mal der Marktführer, ob man dann für die Erscheinungen wenigstens Specials erleben darf.....


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2008)

Uner schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gespannt ob die es fertig bringen nach der NUR WOW Show von heute, auch den NUR WOW Podcast zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn jeder Cast die Länge haben soll ist das zu aufwändig. Wir haben noch unser Tagesgeschäft und relativ viele parallele Projekte zu erledigen - es wird erstmal weiterhin ein geteilter Podcast zum gewohnten Freitag bleiben.


----------



## Camillo70 (24. Juli 2008)

ZAM wieso ist dein jedischwert in deiner sig rot DAS WAR MAL GRÜN!


----------



## riesentrolli (24. Juli 2008)

weil er endlich vernünftig geworden ist!


----------



## Reaktorblock (24. September 2008)

Liebes BC-Team,

als echter Podcast-Fan habe ich den BC bisher wirklich geschätzt. Besonders der zweite Part des Casts war für mich immer ein MUSS. Den WOW-Part habe ich immer brav vorgespult, um schnell zu den bunten und lustigen MMO-News aus aller Welt zu gelangen, der im Gegensatz zu den WOW-News wirklich frische Infos brachte. Auch der WOW-Part ist sicher für eine Menge Leute super interessant - allerdings findet man WOW Infos heute nun wirklich an jeder Ecke im Netz... 

Und nun meine Sorge: seit dem Erscheinen von WAR mutiert der zweite Teil des Podcasts zu einer ebenso einseiten PR-Stalin-Orgel wie der WOW-Teil. Nur ein paar LOTRO Infos droppen hin und wieder (wie gut dass Turbine ein Add-on in der Pipeline hat, sonst wären wir sicher bei 100% WAR)....
Leute, wenn euch das Spiel so wichtig ist, dann baut bitte einen dritten Teil - den kann man dann wieder überspringen. 
Besser noch: die einzelnen Parts auch einzeln downloadbar machen. Dann könnte man sich das Spulen sparen und die Ladezeit wäre knapper.

Also, nicht nur Games spielen und besprechen, auf die man selber Bock hat (und die der Werbeabteilung opportun erscheinen)!
Ihr seid Journalisten und sollt uns über die Dinge informieren, die wir (noch) nicht wissen.
Also hopp, ran an die Accounts: Vanguard, City of Heroes, Ultima Online, Everquest I & II, FinalFantasy, Lineage I & II, Guild Wars, Tabula Rasa, Star Wars Galaxies, Dungeons & Dragons warten auf euch. An vielen dieser Spiele wird laufend gepatcht, viele dieser Spiele haben superaktive Communities. Erzählt uns doch mal was über Spiele, die wir noch nicht kennen. Den RvR Schlachtzug und die WAR Rassen (lebende und gecancelte) kann ich nämlich im Schlaf aufsagen. Und das die Yetis beim rückwarts-laufen jetzt sogar Fuss-Abdrücke im Nordend-Schnee hinterlassen, weiss ich auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Multi-Kulti-Gruss,

Reaktorblock


----------



## MisterGeko (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Community,

und wiedermal möchte ich mein Senf über den BuffedCast von mir geben.

Ich höre ihn ab der ersten Folge. Und stelle fest das er sich von einem Hinterzimmergelaber zu einer wirklich interessanten Informationsquelle über WoW und andere Onlinerollenspiele gemausert hat.

Wenn das wirklich auch so währe...

Was mir die letzen paar Wochen (kurz bevor das neue Addon rauskam) aufgefallen ist das der BuffedCast mittlerweile einfach nur eine Stunde gelaber ist wie toll, wie imba und wie krass die Buffed Mitarbeiter WoW spielen können.

In wirklich jedem dieser Casts ist nur noch davon die Rede was jeder so persönlich mit seinem ach so tollen Schattenpriester gemacht hat oder wie unglaublich Klug der Magier in seiner Ingineurkunst ist. Oder wie die Harz4imbagilde von dem eigenen Server dies und jenes gemacht hat.

HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEYYYYY Leuzzzz..... macht ma nen Punkt!

Mir ist das doch so lang wie breit wie toll ihr euere Chars spielen könnt. Mich interessiert in einem Cast über WoW (und andere Onlinerollenspiele) was es neues gibt in der Welt von Azeroth (und woanderst ;o). Und wenn es halt mal in einer Woche nichts neues geben sollte ja dann sagt es doch einfach und erspart und doch einfach euere persönlichen Erlebnisse in WoW (und anderen...).

Klar sind auch ein paar Infos über das Spiel mit dabei aber leider nichtmehr in der "Qualität" wie es eben fürher mal war.

Vielleicht hört ihr euch selber mal euere alten BuffedCast Folgen an (so zwischen Folge 60 und Folge 80) und zum Vergleich einfach mal einer der aktuellen dann versteht ihr denke ich besser was ich genau meine.

Ich möchte hier niemanden auf den Schlips treten deswegen spreche ich auch keinen der Moderatoren UND Moderatorinen persönlich an das ist einfach nur meine persönliche Meinung wie ich in letzer Zeit den BuffedCast empfinde.

Ich werde ihn mir trotzdem weiterhin anhören und hoffen das es "besser" wird jedoch ist die Stop Taste auch schnell gedrückt wenn es zu gelabermässig wird.

So then versuchts einfach besser zu machen.

Gruss
MisterGeko


----------

